# Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions



## SlvrGTi1.8T (Oct 13, 2003)

Was looking at the Enfig Motorsport connector but was looking through the tex and found something called the Neo Ion, has anyone used this or not, just wondering?
They Say:
"Once the cable is plugged in your car will charge and power your iPod, as well as control it (Next/Previous track, FF/RW) using your car stereos existing buttons (steering wheel controls if you have them)."








http://www.neocaraudio.com/prod-ion.html


----------



## SlvrGTi1.8T (Oct 13, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

I dunno but interesting. I am thinking of getting one since I might have a good hookup on one, and since I dont take these often with me, might as well put it in my car. so bump for you since i want to know!


----------



## Dub20thae#1763 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

don't know how good of a hook up you can get... unless its stolen... 
stores pay practally the same price they sell them for. there isn't much margin....
be careful, my friend found a site advertising a way low price, so he bought one, and they sent him a IPOD box with a cardboard Ipod!!! no joke!


----------



## laurent (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (SlvrGTi1.8T)*

I think the smoothes integration with the iPod offered so far is one of the new Alpine head units. When paired with Alpines 'MediaXpander' you can control your iPod from the headunit controls.
http://www.alpine-usa.com/prod...i.htm


----------



## SlvrGTi1.8T (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (laurent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laurent* »_I think the smoothes integration with the iPod offered so far is one of the new Alpine head units. When paired with Alpines 'MediaXpander' you can control your iPod from the headunit controls.

Well supposidly the Neo Ion one allows you to use your headunit to switch songs on the Ipod. kinda like the alpine without having to buy it I guess.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (laurent)*

I can speak from experience. I have done this and getting the parts is the most tedious part and wiring it is the easiest. I don't know about your neo geo gizmo but most use the blitz-safe connector that can be found at http://www.autotoys.com its about $65-70 and then go to the shack or if your Circuit ****ty stocks long RCA to headphone cables pick up on of those. Do the connections and run it to your front seat. IMHO Although the Blitz-Safe is expensive,, its well worth it. HTH.


----------



## silvervwgti2002 (Aug 26, 2002)

YO I did the sweetest setup with the ipod,, haha I also got the blitzsafe connector for the double din..then i got a RCA plug that plugs into the ipod belkin cigerette adapater with a Line in feature built in, then I went to radio shack and purchased an extra cigerette socket, and spliced the the Factory oem and wired it, but make sure you take out the fuse i think 42 or 17 so u dont overload it and then you have a cleannnnnnnnnnnnnnn setup


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Can I see some pics? I like the sounds of that setup!


----------



## Italian GTI 1.8T (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Dub20thae#1763)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub20thae#1763* »_don't know how good of a hook up you can get... unless its stolen... 


mine got stolen out of my car, can i get that hook up?


----------



## silvervwgti2002 (Aug 26, 2002)

aight im lookin for my friends site , i'll post it in a second


----------



## silvervwgti2002 (Aug 26, 2002)

aight this is the set up http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/675841 

thats the entire step of the way, except my friend uses an aftermarket headunit


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

very nice. thanks. People and their VR's,, I'll never understand.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (SlvrGTi1.8T)*

did anyone get this? this looks like it is the easiest setup ever. Just one plug and thats it.


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_did anyone get this? this looks like it is the easiest setup ever. Just one plug and thats it.

Searching searching searching, and would like more info if anyone has used this or wher to find at a cheaper price..


----------



## turbowagen (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (gordogmc)*

I like it and think its a clean install, but 189 is a little steep for me.


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (SlvrGTi1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlvrGTi1.8T* »_Was looking at the Enfig Motorsport connector but was looking through the tex and found something called the Neo Ion, has anyone used this or not, just wondering?
They Say:
"Once the cable is plugged in your car will charge and power your iPod, as well as control it (Next/Previous track, FF/RW) using your car stereos existing buttons (steering wheel controls if you have them)."








http://www.neocaraudio.com/prod-ion.html


I have the neo ion in my GTI - got it off http://www.mp3yourcar.com it seems to have a lot more bells and whistles then the Alpine adapter does. I really like mine and it’s an all in one solution, meaning it charges the ipod, gives you steering wheel controls, ect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vespam5 (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (blarsen)*

So it won't work with my 2nd gen Ipod?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (vespam5)*

I had the blitz, and sold it with my Touareg, I went with the icelink plus and its night and day. Full playlist control (top 5) and a few other features, all controllable from the head unit, or steering wheel controls. If you search you;ll find my thread.
http://www.dension.com is the source, I went with the pro-clip mount, doesnt leave a mark. Total cost $245 to my door.


----------



## DJPark (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (anothercar)*

Too bad I bought the Enfig one. I want the steering wheel controls.


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (DJPark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJPark* »_Too bad I bought the Enfig one. I want the steering wheel controls.
















Yeah the http://www.mp3yourcar.com adapter has those and it also chargers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DJPark (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (blarsen)*

Well mine charges too, just want the steering control and to have full full integration with radio.


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (DJPark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJPark* »_Well mine charges too, just want the steering control and to have full full integration with radio.

Right - the neo does that as well.


----------



## TeleCarlos (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (blarsen)*

Well sounds good to me but, will it work with my car's radio:








this the factory model. I don't know what kind of inputs it has on the back or wether it has CD changer capability or not. Let me know if you hear.
Thanks!!!


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (TeleCarlos)*

That car should work fine - most OEM radios have cd changer ports. The real problem is with factory dash cd changers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ellen (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (blarsen)*

sounds like a good deal! clean and easy!


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Hardwire Connection Questions (ellen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ellen* »_sounds like a good deal! clean and easy!

I really like mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

